
“Who would you trust on the flight deck: a pilot or a programmer?” - unionemployee
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/airline-pilots-fight-lawmakers-efforts-to-research-single-piloted-aircraft
======
unionemployee
The Air Line Pilots Association is trying to block the study of single pilot
aircraft by framing the law as resulting in the immediate removal of one pilot
from the cockpit. Personally, I think future aircraft with one person onboard
and one "super dispatcher" monitoring/controlling multiple aircraft on the
ground would be much safer. Except for steering around weather, most
interventions in A to B flights are caused by air traffic control. Why not
just let ATC control the spacing of planes from the ground?

